# How to remove the Kindle 2 back cover



## Cleaver6

My Kindle 2 is locked up. I've tried the soft reset suggestions without any luck. I'd like to try the hard reset but I can't get the back cover off. I don't want to damage the unit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## crebel

Cleaver6 said:


> My Kindle 2 is locked up. I've tried the soft reset suggestions without any luck. I'd like to try the hard reset but I can't get the back cover off. I don't want to damage the unit.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Cleaver6, I don't have a K2, but I know taking the back off to use the paperclip for a hard reset is only for the K1. I believe the use the slide and release button at the top of your K2 (like you are putting it to sleep), but hold it for much longer (30-60 seconds) before releasing to do a hard reset on the K2. I am sure someone else will come along shortly to tell you more, but I didn't want you trying to take the back off of your K2.


----------



## Cleaver6

Thanks for the prompt response! You are mostly correct.  

I called CS and was informed that the back cover and the hard reset do not apply to the K2. Sure glad I didn't persist in trying to pry it open.

A 30 second hold on the slide switch will turn the unit off. A twenty second hold will perform the reset I needed. This was done with the power cord unplugged, by the way.


----------



## crebel

Glad it worked and you didn't damage your Kindle!


----------



## conncats

Does the Kindle 2 have a slot for a SD card? If so, how does one remove the backplate w/o damage to the unit?


----------



## 911jason

conncats said:


> Does the Kindle 2 have a slot for a SD card? If so, how does one remove the backplate w/o damage to the unit?


No, it does not... they increased the internal memory to 2GB, but dropped the SD-card slot and the user-replaceable battery to allow for a more streamlined design.

Although, I did post links about a month ago to a website that showed how to disassemble the K2 and replace the battery. It is very similar to the procedure used to open an iPod.


----------



## drenee

conncats, welcome to the Boards.  
Jason is right, no SD card for K2.  I thought I would miss that when I replaced my K1, but I have not.  I like the archive feature Amazon uses.  Much easier for me.  
I go back and forth with missing my K1 and loving my K2.  My daughter has my K1, so I get to visit it periodically.  I know that I keep getting emails that her K1 is out of memory and cannot download more books.  I have not been getting that message for my K2, nor do I expect to.  Just another plus of the K2.  (Honestly, I probably miss my Oberon for my K1 more than I actually miss my K1.)  
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb,

I get that message on my K1 when I haven't moved stuff to my 16GB SD card...   With 46 pages of books on my home page,  my SD card still isn't very full!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

conncats said:


> Does the Kindle 2 have a slot for a SD card? If so, how does one remove the backplate w/o damage to the unit?


Conncats, welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! Be sure to head over to Introductions when you have a chance and tell us a little about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I get that message on my K1 when I haven't moved stuff to my 16GB SD card...  With 46 pages of books on my home page, my SD card still isn't very full!


What Betsy meant to say was....


----------



## kylerec

My Kindle 2 is frozen.  I went on line to download a book.  I clicked to turn off and it froze.  I've tried pushing the on off button for 15, 30 and 60 seconds with no luck.  I know I can't take the back off.  What do I do now?  HELP!


----------



## pidgeon92

kylerec said:


> My Kindle 2 is frozen. I went on line to download a book. I clicked to turn off and it froze. I've tried pushing the on off button for 15, 30 and 60 seconds with no luck. I know I can't take the back off. What do I do now? HELP!


There is no hard reset switch hiding like there is on the K1. On the K2, it should be unplugged, and to reset the Kindle, you hold the switch on top for 15 - however long it takes, on my Kindle it is 30-40 seconds until it resets.

Not having been there to see you do it, I have the feeling you panicked and did not wait long enough. Try again, sometimes these things take more than one attempt.


----------



## OddManOut

pidgeon92 said:


> On the K2, it should be unplugged, and to reset the Kindle, you hold the switch on top for 15 - however long it takes, on my Kindle it is 30-40 seconds until it resets.


The device doesn't take 30-40 seconds and you should not hold the switch for that long. Let me explain the Kindle 2 reset in full detail.

1.	Make sure the device is unplugged
2.	With your finger, slide the power switch on the top of the device towards the right and hold
a.	At 5 seconds, the screen will go blank
b.	At 15 seconds, LET GO OF THE SWITCH (and continue to do nothing but stare at the screen)
c.	At 28 seconds, the device will begin to flash
d.	At 30 seconds, the Amazon Kindle logo and loading bar will begin to load
e.	At 65 seconds, the home screen re-appears with all the books loaded

This is the correct process. The times are approximate, but I've tested it more than once and those numbers are pretty accurate.


----------



## pidgeon92

OddManOut said:


> The device doesn't take 30-40 seconds and you should not hold the switch for that long.


Mine does.


----------



## playfulkarenb

So glad this board is here...what a lifesaver for me...thanks all


----------



## JREsh

This board is a TOTAL lifesaver!  This morning, my K2 was stuck searching for a web site.  No matter what I did - went offline, turned it off - I couldn't get it to stop searching for the same page, which it never reached! I figured the best thing to do was to remove the battery, but didn't know how to open the back.  I went to Kindle help at Amazon to search for a solution and, after another Google search, I found this board.  I'm so thankful I didn't try to remove the back, and instead found the reset solutions!  Many thanks to all who posted problems and solutions!


----------



## loca

playfulkarenb said:


> So glad this board is here...what a lifesaver for me...thanks all


Never fails


----------



## AColunga

I hate to butt in but thank you guys so much! I searched and was just sitting here trying to figure out how to open my Kindle up when I decided to search again! Whew! Thank you thank you thank you! And now, I will retreat to the darkness to read.


----------



## happyblob

There you have it.


----------



## PhillipA82

playfulkarenb said:


> So glad this board is here...what a lifesaver for me...thanks all


You tell me


----------



## Kathy

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine does.


Mine does too. The first time I had to do this it felt like an hour.


----------



## drenee

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine does.


Mine does too, and so does my moms. I've had to reset three or four times on each of our Ks, and each time it took a while.
deb


----------



## nicole326

I went through the same thing as Cleaver trying to remove the back cover to my Kindle2 as Tech Support instructed.  I'm so glad I decided to search the web on how to remove it! I would have saved myself some time had I checked sooner.  
I went through the process exactly as OddManOut suggested and it worked; however I could barely see it because my screen had not only frozen, but it turned black.  I'm not sure how to proceed from here, but I've only had my Kindle for a little over a month and I could have really used it over the next few days (I'm returning from Afghanistan and it's a series of very long flights.).  
Any suggestions on a black screen, or is my Kindle done for?


----------

